# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Moderēšana

## JDat

Varbūt būtu labi uztaisīt sadaļu: Miskaste (pilnīga beztēma), kurā drīkst veidot topikus iesācēji (citos nedrīkst), kuri teiksim nav sasnieguši 10,50,100 postus. Administrācija pēc tam attiecīgi pārmet tēmu uz vajadzīgo sadaļu vai kaut kā tml.

----------


## Slowmo

Nebūtu smuki jaunpienācēju tēmas pa taisno miskastē likt. Problēmas šeit būtu arī ar moderēšanu. Zinu, ka daudzos lielos forumos jaunpienācēju tēmas un viss rakstītais moderatoriem jāapstiprina, kamēr tiek sasniegs kāds konkrēts postu skaits. Tikai tad tas parādās publiski.

----------


## Vinchi

Cilvēka postu daudzums nenosaka cilvēka zināšanu līmeni.

Iesācējiem ir sadaļa elektronikas pamati.

Cita lieta ir nebeidzamā diskusija par magnētiskajiem ģeneratoriem un brīvo enerģiju.

----------


## JDat

Kopumā, Vinchi, taisnība, bet nu varbūt ka tas tomēr kaut nedaudz, palīdz. Boti nespamos, kur pagadās, Pastūžu un barokļu būvētāji-studenti, nemetīs savus postus, kur pagadās. Tauta aizrādīs par meklētājiem un topiku virsrakstiem un tikai tad topiki varētu nonākt īstajā vietā.

Un kā vienmēr: kaut ko, pret botu reģistrāciju jāuztaisa.

----------


## juris90

> Cilvēka postu daudzums nenosaka cilvēka zināšanu līmeni.
> 
> Iesācējiem ir sadaļa elektronikas pamati.
> 
> Cita lieta ir nebeidzamā diskusija par magnētiskajiem ģeneratoriem un brīvo enerģiju.


 vinchi varbut iedod kadam/iem foruma biedriem tiesibas dzest spamu kad tu neesi uz vietas? citadi pedeja laika te ir par daudz sppama.

----------


## JDat

Pēdējā laikā es katru darbdienu visu laiku esmu iekš foruma. Vismaz reizi studā apskatu kas notiek. Varu pamēģināt tikt galā ar spamu. Pie redzes dzēsīšu vai tamlīdzīgi kaitēšu lietotājiem, kas spamo (nomainīt paroli lai vairs neielogojas). Apsolos neaiztikt vietējos spamerus, kas ieliek sludinājumu ka kaut ko pārdod ne tur kur vajag. Steorinsti utml zvēri var būt mierā. Nepieduršu ne pirkstiņu. Vienīgais paturu tiesības teikt ko par to visu domāju, līdzīgi kā to dara citi lietotāji. Varētu pamēģināt un tad jau redzēs...

----------


## Vinchi

Principā lai sāktu kaut kāda veida moderēšanu attiecībā uz beztēmu ir jāvienojās par kaut kādiem notiekumiem kuri visus daudz maz apmierinātu.

Tad nu šeit būs dažas lietas kuras domāju vajadzētu nospraust.

1. Skaidri formulēt temata virsrakstu. Lai nebūtu varianti "Palīdziet" utt. Neapvainoties ja administrācija vai moderators pārsauc vai papildina jūsu izveidtoā temata nosaukumu. Vai arī nomaina sadaļu.
2. Neuzdot jautājumus un nepostēt tekstus kas neatbilst izveidotajam temata.
3. Nekopēt vienu un to pašu postu vairākās sadaļās, cerībā ka saņems ātrāk vai vairāk atbildes.
4. Terminus un tematu nosaukums ja ir iespējams veidot latviešu valodā.

Gaidu citus ieteikumus no jums par lietām kas neapmierina.

Saprotiet paši arī to ka liela cenzūra un super daudz visādu noteikumu arī nav pārāk ērta doma.

----------


## JDat

Tas ir pa nopietno. Tur vajag tiešām labu cilvēku. Bieži vien daudzos tematos aiziet beztēma. No sākuma varbūt pietiks ar spam sakārtošanu. Kamēr netiek prasīts oma likums pie registrācijas, papildus moderatori varētu cīnīties tikai ar spam botu sekām. Pārējo ar laiku sakārtotu.

----------


## marizo

Kas vienam ir tēma, tas citam varbūt šķiet beztēma.
Es vienkārši sev nesaistošās tēmas atzīmēju kā izlasītas, ideāli būtu, ja varētu uz ilgu laiku atzīmēt tā.
Kaitinošākais ir tie spamboti, kuri te pamanās saveidot tēmas.

----------


## JDat

Itkā parādās jautājumi par auto elektroniku. Varbūt izveidot atsevišku sadaļu. Būs pārskatāmāk.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Jā, ieteiktu atdalīt AUDIO no VIDEO. Akustika un videonovērošana ir pārāk dažādas lietas.

----------


## juris90

jā cik skatos tad lietas labā nekas vel netiek tā arī darīts, spams kā bija tā ari turpina ienākt no visadiem spam robotiem.

----------


## JDat

Vinchi tak nesēž dienām un naktīm forumā. Es gan sēžu.  ::

----------


## juris90

> Vinchi tak nesēž dienām un naktīm forumā. Es gan sēžu.


 es buju domajis ka ir izveidota kada programma pie reģistracijas

----------


## marizo

hmm.. Es tā iedomājos:
ja būtu iespēja jaunam lietotājam iepostot, piemēram, ne vairāk kā 3 postus, tad nebūtu tādas situācijas, ka pilns forums ar SPAM topikiem. Un nebūtu arī neviens jaunais lietotājs apbižots.
Un tad Administrators var izlemt - atļaut postēt vai slēgt pieeju.

----------


## juris90

man liekas ka pietiktu ar oma likumu I=U/R pie reģistrācijas, vajag problēmu jau nidet pašā saknē.

----------

